# Closure of champney and pitcher falls spur paths, July 18-22 & Aug 1-5, 2016



## billski (Jul 15, 2016)

[h=2]Closure of champney and pitcher falls spur paths, july 18-22 & aug 1-5, 2016[/h]






Spur path loops to waterfalls will be closed for trail reconstruction Monday through Friday, July 18-22 & Aug 1-5. Spur paths will be accessible on all weekends.

Access to the waterfalls will be closed Monday through Friday July 18-22 & Aug 1-5 for loop reconstruction. The Champney Falls Trail will remain OPEN to Mt. Chocorua its entire length. There are several other options for those who wish to visit waterfalls. 

Bill Tarkulich, 
WMNF/USFS Trails Volunteer​


----------

